# How do you cook sweet potatos?



## 13stonetarget (Aug 21, 2007)

I don't mean literally, I *can *cook them...

But how do you like to do yours?

And does anyone have any tips for getting some fairly crispy wedges out of them without them turning to either mushy lumps or blackened things? 

Cheers


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

pierce them with a fork and Microwave 5-8 mins then eat... cant be bothered messin about making wedges anymore, like you say they turn to mush...

but when i used to make wedges this is what id do!

Boil SP in a pan for 10 mins

Cut into wedges

season them with cajun spices, pepper and salt

quick dip in olive oil

whack em on a backing tray and cook for about 15-20mins!

turning occansionally!

maybe im doing it wrong also... anyone?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Bake for an hour. Slice, scoop out and mash.

Add the fats of your choice.

Peeling, chopping and boiling is such a ballache.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

always peel and boil, but onlly eat sweet spuds once every couple of weeks, cheaper to buy a bag of ordinary potatoes


----------



## mrmasive (Dec 30, 2005)

microwave for 3 mins lol


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

microwave and eat...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

gym rat said:


> always peel and boil, but onlly eat sweet spuds once every couple of weeks, cheaper to buy a bag of ordinary potatoes


Lol yes but common/garden/regular spuds are much Higher GI...


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

true, like the price tho, im a scrouge when it comes to spending


----------



## 13stonetarget (Aug 21, 2007)

Cheers guys, I tend to have 'em mashed. But still, someone must know how to make decent wedges out of these ****ers!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

13stonetarget said:


> Cheers guys, I tend to have 'em mashed. But still, someone must know how to make decent wedges out of these ****ers!


Google...?


----------



## NumeroUno (Jul 29, 2006)

My recipe

Microwave for 4 mins (1 med potato)

Cut into wedges

Sprinkle with salt and chilli powder

Spray on olive mist oil

Shake around gently to evenly coat

Place on foil and into oven for 15mins at 180

Sweet potato wedges... done


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

i think paul (uk muscle) put a recipe up two or three weeks ago for wedges with sweet potato, drop him a pm


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

I usually chop it into squares and stick in a tray with carrots, potatoes, onions, mushrooms and peppers.....then drench with virgin oil and slap in the over for around 45 mins......

Delicious roasted veg!!! Goes down a treat with a tatsy fillet steak from the butchers then top with cheese and sliced jelapenos.....magic!


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

grill, bake, boil or mcrowave


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Slice them into discs, put a little olive oil on them, sprinkle cajun, fajita or bbq dry seasoning on and stick under the grill or oven baked.

Taste great!


----------



## mattyintheblue (Nov 18, 2007)

Cut them up into smaller than usual thin chips

Put them in a box and cover with some olive oil, pepper and paprika - give a good shake

Put them on a tray and heat in an oven (180c) for 25-30 min - turning couple of times

Very jolly delicious


----------



## bkotey (Mar 29, 2007)

Jimmy_Cricket said:


> I usually chop it into squares and stick in a tray with carrots, potatoes, onions, mushrooms and peppers.....then drench with virgin oil and slap in the over for around 45 mins......
> 
> Delicious roasted veg!!! Goes down a treat with a tatsy fillet steak from the butchers then top with cheese and sliced jelapenos.....magic!


FCUK Yeah!!!!! :bounce:


----------



## 13stonetarget (Aug 21, 2007)

Okay guys, I've got this sorted now.

1. Pre-heat oven to 220c.

2. Take sweet potato, peel.

3. Cut the potato up as if you were slicing up a banana or a carrot, keeping each chunk about 2cm's thick.

4. Put in pan with some olive oil, season with a little salt, pepper and if you like, some chilli powder of paprika etc.

5. Cook on each side of the chunk on a high heat for 4-5 minutes each side until they're browning nicely. This stops them from falling apart.

6. Place in oven at something like 220c for 10 minutes to ensure they're cooked through.

Enjoy!


----------

